# NFPA 70E seminars



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

I was looking into completing one of the NFPA 70E seminars to learn a bit more and boost my resume and knowledge a bit as an apprentice. Anyone ever been to one and can tell me what it's like? Thanks in advance.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Been there, done that. Kinda like Defensive Driving, take it once, absorb everything you can, learn, listen, comprehend. Taking the refresher after that is the same thing - just condensed.

I believe the initial class is a 16 hour class. It can get boring at times, but for safety's sake - pay attention. You will get a card saying you completed the training.

You might need this card on certain jobs, kinda like OSHA 10.

NFPA 70E is updated, but not on a set schedule - 2012, 2009, 2004, 2000, 1995

My card is 2009. I last took the class in 2010.

The refresher class (4-8 hours) can be taken to update the original. Like I said just like Defensive Driving.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

duque00, You mentioned a 16 hour course and a card and other stuff as if there is something official.

AFAIK, there is nothing official, no card or course like there is with OSHA 10 or 30. 

I was under the impression that there was no set way to determine if someone is "qualified" for 70E. 

For example, I worked for a few companies that had their safety guy come in and talk to us about PPE and other stuff for a few minutes in order to make us "qualified".


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

DIY - Sorry if I gave that impression. Nothing official here.

I took the class at the local union hall. It was offered at night 4 hours for 4 days over 2 weeks. When all said and done I have 2x3 card that stated I've taken and completed the course.

If different locals do different things, then so be it. 

I have been asked for it (federal job) and shown it and had no problems.

Again another tool in the toolbox - just trying to inform the OP, not scare him or anyone else. I felt the class was useful. Am I going to renew my card, not unless I need it for another job.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

You need to have safety training to meet the NEC requirements of a qualified person, and that training _should_ be based on the NFPA-70E. 

However, it does not need to be delivered by the NFPA. IMHO their courses are rather expensive and there are some other really good providers out there.



> *National Electrical Code 2008 edition – Article 100 Definitions*
> Qualified Person. One who has the skills and knowledge related to the construction and operation of electrical equipment and installations and has received safety training to recognize and avoid the hazards involved.
> _FPN: Refer to the NFPA-70E for electrical safety training requirements. _


Retraining should occur at intervals not to exceed 3 years and your employer should keep documentation containing the content of the training, employee's name, and date of training. 

See NFPA-70E 110.2 Training Requirements & 110.3 Electrical Safety Program.


----------



## Bipeflier (Jan 16, 2013)

Look at E-Hazard. Hugh and crew do a good job.

http://www.e-hazard.com/


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

I thought it was great and made me more aware plus I got to put on a cal suit.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Bipeflier said:


> Look at E-Hazard. Hugh and crew do a good job.
> 
> http://www.e-hazard.com/


I 2nd that :thumbup:


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

Took a 20 hr. NFPA 70E class about 2 months ago and got a certificate for it. Most of the class was common sense kind of things, new to me was how to calculate which gloves and suit to wear using the NFPA 70E book.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Eh, I'm all for training, but I've talked to a lot of people fresh from these classes come back with more dangerous ideas than good information. Among other things, I've heard such gems as:
_"70E says you don't have to wear the suit if it's uncomfortable!"
"70E says that if you're 4 feet away you don't need PPE!"
"70E says that if it's less than 480V you don't arc flash suits!"_

Electrical safety is a complicated topic, so I'm very skeptical of the value of classes that attempt to teach it to novices in a short amount of time. Seems like the opportunity is rife for dangerous confusion and misunderstanding.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Big John said:


> _"70E says you don't have to wear the suit if it's uncomfortable!"
> _


:lol::lol::lol:


----------

